

Ask HN: What is the best rails-cast-like site for other languages/frameworks? - mmanfrin

I absolutely love the pacing&#x2F;timing of Railscasts. Almost every other site that emulates the episodic style of screencasts either is extremely slow (with long talking-head shots), low on content (Gophercasts), or also about ruby (Rubytapas, also great).<p>Are there good tutorial&#x2F;screencast sites for other languages that you would recommend?
======
bcjordan
Out of curiosity, what languages / frameworks would you be most interested in
using this format?

